# VX.2 Kit Build.



## 9niceFinish

I purchased this kit back in Jan. I would say about 70% finished. I have only listen to them for a short period of time at a friends house. I do not have a reciever yet so I was using his to test them out and make sure all my connections were good and in order. The back was only taped on in case I had to change something, but the initial impression was great. Obviously looking forward to breaking them in a little and sitting down again to have a better listen. But for a now a couple pics 

Theres are just basic build progress shots, sorry I dind't take any picture of the crossovers before I put them in.


----------



## 9niceFinish

A couple pictures of assembled boxes with front trim and edges sanded smooth


----------



## dougc

Is that a CSS driver kit? Looks good so far. How is the sound?


----------



## 9niceFinish

Yes it is the vx.2 kit. Like I said I haven't had a chance to sit down and really listen to them yet. Hoping to buy the veneer this weekend and finish them the following week


----------



## RAW

Nice work so far they look good.
Are you going to round over the front edges with a 1/2" or 3/4" radius?

Here is the VX.2 I designed for Bob in the PE cabinets!


----------



## 9niceFinish

Picked up the Veneer this weekend. 

For my first time working with Veneer I am pretty happy wiht how it turned out. This is a Raw Veneer, there is no paper back, which is what most people seem to use. 

I wanted to use the iron on method I had been reading about. But when I put the glue on the back of the veneer it caused the veneer to roll up. I couldnt' apply the glue to the veneer and let it dry as I have read in other posts. Instead I only applied it to the box it self, allowed it to tac-up and then placed the veneer on and used an iron to press it down. 

This seems to have worked out pretty well, the venner is on nice and flat, my only problem is some of edges chipped slightly when i was trimming. You have to look very close to find the spots in person but still something I would try to improve on next time. 

I still would like to stain slightly and then apply a clear finish.


----------



## Mike P.

They look good. Have you listened to them yet?


----------



## steve1616

Those veneers look really nice. I built some speakers and have yet to completely finish the paint work. I was going for piano gloss black. Where did you get your veneers. I am thinking of going this way so I can just finish the project before I die.


----------



## BD55

Those turned out great! Nice work :T The veneer looks really well done!


----------



## Creative Sound

Hi,

Those look very nice. Will you put them on stands? If you've just started listening then be assured that they really improve with extensive break in. One local customer here says several hundred hours.

Bob


----------



## 9niceFinish

Thanks for the comments . I am from Ontario I got the veneer from wood shop in Cambridge called A&m wood specialties . Great prices and great help. The majority of their veneers are raw , they do offer paper back but only in 8x4 sheets 

I have since applies a semi-gloss clear which really brought the color to life I will post pics when a finished. For a first time attempt with veneer I am pretty happy with how it turned out, a huge learning experience and a couple things I will do different with my next project. It is a Makore veneer by the way. 

I have yet to listen to them . Believe me I want to , I have read numerous post that say these require alot of break in!!'


----------



## 9niceFinish

So I have the speakers completely finished. I had a chance to listen to them over at a friends place. I must say my friend and I were very impressed !! We listened to a few tracks with strong vocals and I got a few goosebumps, the closest thing to silk coming from a speaker that I have heard in a long time!.
We listened to various other tracks , drum solos, guitars, horns ect. and just for a fun a few gangster rap songs wiht heavy low bass notes. 

Over all very happy with these speakers !! 

I am just finishing up the stands and will post a couple pictures when finished


----------



## 9niceFinish

Here are a couple pictures of the finished stand and speaker !!

Now I start the hunt for a reciever and continue plans for a sub


----------



## 9niceFinish

opps hhahah


----------



## Creative Sound

Hi,

These look great! Also good to see you and Derrick commenting on each others work.

How do they sound now that they have some time on them?

Let me know what your thoughts are regarding your sub requirement.

Bob


----------



## 9niceFinish

Well I did finally get a reciever and have been listening to them. 

I am very happy with them , but I feel they will get even better, I still have very little acutally play time on them I woudl guess 6 hours possibly !!! So lots of break in still ! 

Great product though and very happy


----------



## Creative Sound

Hi,

The bass performance really benefits from the continued break in. I'm eager to hear the VXML-TL which will be next when I get the cabinets from my carpenter friend and Al tweaks the crossover.

Bob


----------



## RAW

Not that the VX.2 needs TWEAKING by any means.I want to make sure we can get the most out of the design VX.2 as possible.Now that does not mean you will need another crossover for the ML cabinets at this points.No sense opening a can if it does not need to opened


----------



## RAW

Nice combo finish on the matching stands :yes:


----------



## Creative Sound

RAW said:


> Not that the VX.2 needs TWEAKING by any means.I want to make sure we can get the most out of the design VX.2 as possible.Now that does not mean you will need another crossover for the ML cabinets at this points.No sense opening a can if it does not need to opened


That didn't come out the way I meant; I was thinking about an audiophile version of the crossover as an upgrade option.


----------



## Derrick Friesen

Hey 9niceFinish.
I am glad you are enjoying these as well. 
I am also finding myself turning off my woofer. If your not a basshead one wouldn't need a woofer with this kit. 

Im not sure about you but I am finding that my receiver needs to be turned up quite a bit more in order to achieve the same output as my previous speakers. Would it be beneficial to have a power amp for these? Are these 4 ohm speakers? What are my options for upgrading down the road? mix matching different ohm speakers for surround sound. Just some things I have been thinking about.

Cheers
Derrick


----------



## Creative Sound

Hi,

The speakers present a nominal 4 ohm load but with XBL the actual impedance is a little higher. Depending on the receiver this may or may not be a challenge. There certainly are different power amp/receiver options available. Eventually we hope to have some other kits available but comparisons are premature.

Bob


----------



## 9niceFinish

I to had also asked bob about what the speakers were rated for. My reciever of choice was the pioneer 822k . The power rating seemed comparable to what these speakers can handle. I am still playing with the setup as well but currently listen to music at half volume. Above half the speakers really do come alive but I get complaints from the lady!!! 

I have been told time and time again that the speakers really have a long break in period so I am thinking that they will loosen up as time goes on . 

My room setup seems to create some dead spots threw out the room where the bass and sound are not quite as rich. I will be building a CSS 10" woofer to help with this !!!


----------



## Stinn

Those look great, I envy your wood working skills. I'm thinking of building a single one of these for a centre channel in the home theater.


----------



## 9niceFinish

Stinn said:


> Those look great, I envy your wood working skills. I'm thinking of building a single one of these for a centre channel in the home theater.


Thank you, 

This would make a great center channel. It states in the instructions you can change the height and depth but the width must remain the same . 

I would double check with some of the other gurus on the board here. But if you can I would make the box taller and shallower , to help fit your center channel position / location! 

I might do the same!


----------



## Stinn

For me the size would work just fine on it's side. I'm just trying to decide between this or a Statement center channel. 
How do you like your Pioneer? I just bought a 523K to run the WR.30's I'm building for upstairs and I've only used it a little bit. So far it seems to handle the near 4Ohm load okay but I've only got one speaker done so it's not getting pushed too hard.


----------



## RAW

The VX.2 will work just fine with almost every amp you are thinking of. The 4 ohm impedance does not dip low enough to give any issues with your amp.

Now if you would like a statement center contact me via pm. Bob and I have lots on the table moving forward with new products.. Plus I can do a custom center if you would like.

Al


----------



## 9niceFinish

For the price of the unit , I happy with the receiver. The menu and setup can be a bit confusing as I found out when hooking the sub up for the first time . Also the amp only had a single sub per out , and no RCA outs. So only music and films recorded with the correct LPE get processed properly. The ones that are sound fantastic!! But when I want to listen to something off you tube or play some music from my IPod the bass is not the same .


----------

